# Spending your CARES Act money



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Good Morning & Happy 4th to all y’all,

I saw a web posting this morning about spending some of the CARES Act money. And since it is the 4th of July, when we celebrate our Independence and all the freedoms that go with it, it made me think about the freedom we have to spend that money any way we see fit to do so. A major portion of my money went to charity, specifically the national Alzheimers Association. There are literally thousands of worthwhile causes in this great land of ours that you could proudly support if your livelihood doesn’t really need those funds for basic needs.

If you have a close friend or relative suffering from a major, life altering affliction like cancer, heart disease, MS, MD, or Dementia Alzheimers to name just a few, and you still have some of that money you are uncertain about where to best put it to use, consider supporting a worthwhile charity with a donation. Or not; no pressure.

Best wishes to you on this, our 245th celebration of our Independence and the ability to live free. And don’t pass up a chance to thank a Veteran for his service in support of those freedoms.


----------

